# Tape tech buzzuca



## Kelso (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey everyone quick question here has anyone had any problems with newer buzzuca chain and sprocket size? My chain seems to be hitting the knuckle of the sprocket making it hard to run I've sent it in once already brand new! And they sent it back saying the shaft was bent but its still running like crap


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Kelso said:


> Hey everyone quick question here has anyone had any problems with newer buzzuca chain and sprocket size? My chain seems to be hitting the knuckle of the sprocket making it hard to run I've sent it in once already brand new! And they sent it back saying the shaft was bent but its still running like crap


Should of got a Columbia taper


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kelso said:


> Hey everyone quick question here has anyone had any problems with newer buzzuca chain and sprocket size? My chain seems to be hitting the knuckle of the sprocket making it hard to run I've sent it in once already brand new! And they sent it back saying the shaft was bent but its still running like crap


Did they fix the bent shaft?
Man that stinks!


----------



## Kelso (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes they did replace the shaft after much argument and it didn't fix anything! So ya I should have bought a Columbia set :-(


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a Columbia and had to do some tweeking to make it run right. It still pukes mud out where it isn't supposed to. None are perfect but, Columbia does a fantastic job of taking care of any problems. I would think TT would, too.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You might have to keep backing them in a corner. Sooner or later they will get it right, I would hope!


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I bought a Columbia and had to do some tweeking to make it run right. It still pukes mud out where it isn't supposed to. None are perfect but, Columbia does a fantastic job of taking care of any problems. I would think TT would, too.


I bot 2 columbias they were both new 

And they ran perfect


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Kelso said:


> Yes they did replace the shaft after much argument and it didn't fix anything! So ya I should have bought a Columbia set :-(


I dont want to discourage you from tt 
I have some of there tools just bot the mudrunner and 3.5 angle head
But I due like my columbia tapers never no issues yet
I find tbem really reliable


----------



## Kelso (Nov 25, 2012)

This is only my second auto taper every fist one was also a tape tech and it ran great for years only replaces the cable once, but my pump burnt out and when I went to load up with the new one I over filled a little (lol) and blew a hole in the tube! I have been thinking about switching heads on it but really I should not have to.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Kelso said:


> This is only my second auto taper every fist one was also a tape tech and it ran great for years only replaces the cable once, but my pump burnt out and when I went to load up with the new one I over filled a little (lol) and blew a hole in the tube! I have been thinking about switching heads on it but really I should not have to.


Switching heads is easy

But im sure you want your newest one to work
I know its hard to send in for repairs when you need your tools


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kelso said:


> Yes they did replace the shaft after much argument and it didn't fix anything! So ya I should have bought a Columbia set :-(


Send Mike from TT a PM, he is a good bloke:thumbsup:.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/tapetech-2594


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Send Mike from TT a PM, he is a good bloke:thumbsup:.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/tapetech-2594


Just don't mention that guy 2buck, or he may not help you:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Kelso said:


> This is only my second auto taper every fist one was also a tape tech and it ran great for years only replaces the cable once, but my pump burnt out and when I went to load up with the new one I over filled a little (lol) and blew a hole in the tube! I have been thinking about switching heads on it but really I should not have to.


 Tapetech has gone the route of mostly made in China parts, so expect more issues than on your older gun. Any chance adjusting the chain guard will fix the issue? I had one out of position and it would snag and kick the chain off the drive sprocket


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Kelso said:


> Hey everyone quick question here has anyone had any problems with newer buzzuca chain and sprocket size? My chain seems to be hitting the knuckle of the sprocket making it hard to run I've sent it in once already brand new! And they sent it back saying the shaft was bent but its still running like crap


Take the chain guard off and run it without it.


----------



## Kelso (Nov 25, 2012)

Ya I played around with the guard for a bit with no luck. but i will try it without one and see what happens.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I had that happen with my col taper thing was many years old, seems the track wore out thing is it was normal wear and tare, I own the old col taper and now also a TT, like in a previous post play around with it,
go with dropping the thing in 2bucks transmission oil trick also

if the track is slight twisted the blade holder is sitting on an angle,

Again thanks to Columbia for standing behind their Taper when I bought it new and had problems with it


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have had probs with TT tools also. 

They talked to me about it, even hooked me up with their development dept. 

I never did get an answer to the problem, and I figured it out on my own. 

They did get REALLY jacked when I posted this info on here,,,, cause they did send me some free stuff.

Makes me wonder if they sent me that stuff to shut me up???? Seriously!


On the other hand,,, Columbia has Always FIXED every PROLEM, I have EVER had with their stuff!!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Columbia or its variant will be my next one.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I have run blueline tools most of my taping days!
I have never had much problems with any of there zookas and 1 is about 20 years old and still going strong:thumbsup(when i take it out! as it sits in a bucket of water from year 2 year) And it still runs sweet when i do after u get the crusty bits off!
TT and Columbia have been great 2 me on here when i only mentioned i had a problem with tools i bought years ago:blink: They both sent me new parts that were well out of any warranty(I.e my columdia 3.5 finisher was about 10 years old) My tube for my mudrunner cracked and it was here within a couple of weeks!
Tomg from tapepro(Blueline) Sent me a free bead roller and it went bad so he sent me the spares for it no probs!(Best bead roller out there by far) I can't really fault any of the companys on here! But i am liking my new blueline gun!
But my columbia needs a service and i'm 2 lazy!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought about this post today,,alot,,,,

I have a TT 3" anglehead,with the wheels. It is an outstanding head, works great!!! Thier locking system is SECOND TO NONE,,, which means that if your working over concrete floors, you will never have broken frames (200.00) to replace. No-one else has this,,, or hasn't since I bought my last anglehead anyhoo.

The only really thing about TT that has burned my biscut over the years, is that they "seem" to insist that you send it to a TT "approved" repairer, rather than TELL you how to fix the prob. For instance, if you buy a mudrunner from walltools and it needs repair, you have to send it walltools, who send it to TT, who fixes it and sends it back to walltools, who then sends it back to you.

In other words,,, just too hard to deal with when you are in the middle of a job and need help,,,, RIGHT NOW


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I thought about this post today,,alot,,,,
> 
> I have a TT 3" anglehead,with the wheels. It is an outstanding head, works great!!! Thier locking system is SECOND TO NONE,,, which means that if your working over concrete floors, you will never have broken frames (200.00) to replace. No-one else has this,,, or hasn't since I bought my last anglehead anyhoo.
> 
> ...


That's strange?....you should be able to send to TT in Georgia without having to go through the dealer. I bought my Mud runner from fantastic tools in AZ and when I discovered a problem with the tube, I sent it directly to the TT repair place, which is just south of me. This was back in 2003....so, maybe their policy has changed?

Actually, these runners aren't that hard to work on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> That's strange?....you should be able to send to TT in Georgia without having to go through the dealer. I bought my Mud runner from fantastic tools in AZ and when I discovered a problem with the tube, I sent it directly to the TT repair place, which is just south of me. This was back in 2003....so, maybe their policy has changed?
> 
> Actually, these runners aren't that hard to work on.


Not to speak for the captain but:whistling2:

From what I gather from his post, they won't trouble shoot over the phone with you, well other certain companies will. So don't try fixing it your self, your a dumb, but busy taper, send it to us

I think that's what he's trying to say:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not to speak for the captain but:whistling2:
> 
> From what I gather from his post, they won't trouble shoot over the phone with you, well other certain companies will. So don't try fixing it your self, your a dumb, but busy taper, send it to us
> 
> I think that's what he's trying to say:yes:


And with that approach,...I'm sure the other companies appreciate TT sending business their way.

TT have diva complex???


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

an average guy can screw an angle head up real fast, :yes:. I have never had to adjust my TT but if they needed it I would rather a pro did it. Some guys run tools like a pro and some guys fix them like a pro,,,Im a runner not a fixer.TT heads are the best:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

About the only problem I have with TT heads is the lack of set screws on the back of the side blades. Not a big deal unless you're fine tunning for a better mud flow. They run just as well as the other major brands


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

chris said:


> an average guy can screw an angle head up real fast, :yes:. I have never had to adjust my TT but if they needed it I would rather a pro did it. Some guys run tools like a pro and some guys fix them like a pro,,,Im a runner not a fixer.TT heads are the best:thumbsup:


AAH...but some can do both


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not to speak for the captain but:whistling2:
> 
> From what I gather from his post, they won't trouble shoot over the phone with you, well other certain companies will. So don't try fixing it your self, your a dumb, but busy taper, send it to us
> 
> I think that's what he's trying to say:yes:


THat really was what I was trying to say. Thanks

I have an adjustable handle for boxes that TT sent me,,and I appreciate it,, love it,, and would buy another one when the time comes,,,, its a great tool.

All I'm trying to get across in this thread is this,,,,,,,,

I'm a drywall, not a tool designer, If I shell out the bucks for your tool, I feel that I should be able to talk to you and get an anwser about it. Shouldn't be a biggy ya know??


----------



## Kelso (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help I brought my tapper to a veteran I know he took it all apart and reassembled it (correctly) as he says and now she runs like a dream!!!


----------

